# 20.6.1RC12 Netflix failing



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

After hard and soft resets on my bolt, I still have Netflix failing to play shows. It stops playing after a couple of seconds every time. Exiting the app and reloading the app have not helped. Anyone else experiencing this? Any solutions out there?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Same here. 

Also Amazon is not playing videos either. 

No problem on the mini that just updated although that is very slow. 

I've tried reboots and log offs from Netflix. No joy.


----------



## waynenm (Feb 16, 2004)

...and me too. Tried rebooting Bolt, network, switches. Tried re-handshaking HDMI connections. Nada. Software version 20.5.9.RC15-USC-11-849. So, who knows. But, same symptoms.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Mixed feelings about seeing others having similar problems. I am now experiencing problems with both Netflix and Amazon Prime apps. When I try to watch a series on Amazon it comes up with a message of low bandwidth and will not play. When I try to exit back to Tivo all I get is a black screen and I have to do a hard reset. On Netflix I get a message saying it cannot play this video but I can get back to Tivo without a freeze. Unlike the OP I still have release 20.5.9.RC15. I have tried my Roamio and that is fine plus my Tv has a Amazon app built in and that works fine also so it seems to be a Bolt problem.

Vudu works fine and the network test shows things are proper. Is this a Tivo problem or do I have a bad Bolt? I also have tried another ethernet cable and by pass my gig switch all to no avail.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder if anyone on RC4 can test to see if Netflix is working? I'm upgraded so I can't test. That way it could be determined if it is a TiVo update issue or a bug in Netflix (or even some type of outage).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dhoward said:


> Mixed feelings about seeing others having similar problems. I am now experiencing problems with both Netflix and Amazon Prime apps. When I try to watch a series on Amazon it comes up with a message of low bandwidth and will not play. When I try to exit back to Tivo all I get is a black screen and I have to do a hard reset. On Netflix I get a message saying it cannot play this video but I can get back to Tivo without a freeze. Unlike the OP I still have release 20.5.9.RC15. I have tried my Roamio and that is fine plus my Tv has a Amazon app built in and that works fine also so it seems to be a Bolt problem. Vudu works fine and the network test shows things are proper. Is this a Tivo problem or do I have a bad Bolt?


Your experiences match mine except I have the new download. It maybe a server problem if it is occurring on the older version.

Since mine has been rock solid for months, I don't think it is a bad bolt.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I was using Amazon to watch Bosch at around 4pm today and it was fine. An hour or so later I went into the above problem.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I wonder if anyone on RC4 can test to see if Netflix is working? I'm upgraded so I can't test. That way it could be determined if it is a TiVo update issue or a bug in Netflix (or even some type of outage).


I am not seeing the problem in my mini. Also I am having no issues with multiple other netlfix platforms.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dhoward said:


> I was using Amazon to watch Bosch at around 4pm today and it was fine. An hour or so later I went into the above problem.


Did you reboot? What version are you running?


----------



## waynenm (Feb 16, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Your experiences match mine except I have the new download. It maybe a server problem if it is occurring on the older version.
> 
> Since mine has been rock solid for months, I don't think it is a bad bolt.


I agree. Feeling like it's not the Bolt. Mine's been solid since October.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Your experiences match mine except I have the new download. It maybe a server problem if it is occurring on the older version.
> 
> Since mine has been rock solid for months, I don't think it is a bad bolt.


If it was a server problem why wouldn't my Roamio fail also?


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> did you reboot? What version are you running?


20.5.9 rc15


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dhoward said:


> If it was a server problem why wouldn't my Roamio fail also?


Nor my mini. But the servers may be identified by platform or different entry points or a mix of server and bolt.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dhoward said:


> 20.5.9 rc15


Sorry. I missed that earlier.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Are all of you who posted seeing this problem just starting today?


----------



## waynenm (Feb 16, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

So, I guess now we sit and wait and see if Tivo does something...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Nor my mini. But the servers may be identified by platform or different entry points or a mix of server and bolt.


There are probably slightly different versions of Netflix on the Bolt vs the Roamio (or Mini). Also, streaming issues can be platform specific. We have no way of knowing the issue but TiVo certainly should take a look at this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> There are probably slightly different versions of Netflix on the Bolt vs the Roamio (or Mini). Also, streaming issues can be platform specific. We have no way of knowing the issue but TiVo certainly should take a look at this.


 Lots of unknown (from and end user view) variables. But it does look like it affects Bolts only so far.

Adding: the Netflix versions are different between my bolt and my main mini. You can get the version under options/help/device while in Netflix.

Bolt is running 2014.1.5 and mini is running 2013.2.65


----------



## LOtown (Oct 9, 2004)

I have the same issue on my Bolt AND my Xbox One. Just started today.


----------



## vinnylately (May 18, 2016)

def an on going issue. multiple people affected. went through all the trouble shooting steps. TiVo escalated a repair ticket. I was one of those that actually called in &#128514; call in report it. more people reporting it the faster it gets fixed


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

vinnylately said:


> def an on going issue. multiple people affected. went through all the trouble shooting steps. TiVo escalated a repair ticket. I was one of those that actually called in dde02 call in report it. more people reporting it the faster it gets fixed


Is there a ticket to piggyback on? Or just give them this thread.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Just checked before I went to bed. Both netlfix and Amazon are working in my bolt.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine has magically started working again. 

I'm SO frustrated with constant TiVo bugs and issues...


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Add me to the list. Mine is now back to working.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

We were watching Netflix last night around 8p Eastern on our Bolt with no issues.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

SolomonJ said:


> Mine has magically started working again.
> 
> I'm SO frustrated with constant TiVo bugs and issues...


This was seemingly a Netflix issue in this case. It seems Netflix created a build on May 9th so the Bolt was using a new version. I'm guessing Netflix pushed out a fixed version or made a configuration change.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Bolt is running 2014.1.5 and mini is running 2013.2.65


That is only the wrapper version and rarely changes. You have to look at all the different modules involved and mainly the UI Build version which is currently "release-20160509_41-sapphire".


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I was also having problems with Amazon so it probably was more Tivo related then Netflix. But, right now they both work.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dhoward said:


> I was also having problems with Amazon so it probably was more Tivo related then Netflix. But, right now they both work.


Agreed. Amazon was causing my bolt to freeze.

Both, BTW, are much faster this morning than they were just a day ago.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> That is only the wrapper version and rarely changes. You have to look at all the different modules involved and mainly the UI Build version which is currently "release-20160509_41-sapphire".


Okay. I will check that when I am home.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

rainwater said:


> That is only the wrapper version and rarely changes. You have to look at all the different modules involved and mainly the UI Build version which is currently "release-20160509_41-sapphire".


Seeing that for Netflix as well. No Bolt issues here with Netflix or Amazon, knock on wood.


----------



## Ade194 (Nov 22, 2015)

I hit the reload Netflix button shown in above screenshot that fixed it for me.


----------



## stevme (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not alone. I'm having the problem with Amazon Video. I have the TiVo Premiere Series 4. Up I till about two weeks ago (early May of 2016) it was working fine. Now, I can enter the app, search for a tv series, but when I get to the screen where I have a selection of episodes to watch, I select an episode, I see the white circle for a few moments, and then the screen goes blank. Twice, however, after repeatedly exiting and then re-entering the Amazon app, it worked. But mostly it doesn't. I guess something happened about two weeks ago. Steve

Update: Fixed! 
If you search the Amazon website help section you can talk to their support staff, which was very knowledgable. The fix: restart your router so that you disconnect and then reconnect with the Internet. If that doesn't work, on your TiVo de-register and the re-register the Amazon Video app within TiVo. You may recall that when you first started using the app you had to register the TiVo device. This is done by clicking on the app's icon. Hope this helps.

S.


----------

